# any American's?!?!



## Jason G

I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.

Jason


----------



## mrbig

Texas in tha house!
I have met a handfull of Americans. I figured there would be more.
What side of town are you on?


----------



## Jason G

Michigan here! I'm in Downtown Burj Dubai. Yeah, definitely thought their would be alot more American's. I'm hoping to find a group that gets together for social events.


----------



## mbg

Louisiana, via Houston Texas.

Living in Al Barsha 1, behind Mall of the Emirates.

Been here 4 months, trying to get used to it. Miss the states.

mbg


----------



## spartan

Kentucky, via Michigan. 
Jason, where abouts in Michigan are you from?

Been here about 4 months, and I too, like MBG, miss the states.

Im still trying to find a sports bar or something that will show College Fooball/Basketball. No luck so far.


----------



## mbg

spartan said:


> Kentucky, via Michigan.
> Jason, where abouts in Michigan are you from?
> 
> Been here about 4 months, and I too, like MBG, miss the states.
> 
> Im still trying to find a sports bar or something that will show College Fooball/Basketball. No luck so far.


The Golden Tulip, Just off Sheik Zayed, near MOE, has had some American sports on TV. They have about 6 TV's. 5 showing soccer, and 1 showing American sports. Its the same stuff you get on Showtime.

mbg


----------



## spartan

Hey thanks, mbg. I'll check that out next weekend...


----------



## Dubiased

rhode island here


----------



## ReloMan

*Florida Here*

Been here little over a year...

Some tips -

Fox Sports on Sunday night has live footbal games @ 9 and sometime carries the pregame show. This past week they showed NY vs NO. Sometimes it will play the world series in the morning. Last year I watched Phillies win it while eating breakfest a few times. 

Safefestway (Shiek Z rd) good US stuff and carries real Cheerieoos. 

Thanksgiving - spinneys will carry butterball turkeys (at least last year they had them).

If your in Burj Dubai...Nueaussie (misspelled) in the AL Manzel will carry a game (replay) at night. 

Don't know of any social clubs but would like to be informedd if one pops up.


----------



## md000

*iowa!*

One American group is the American Business Council of Dubai (and the Northern Emirates). American Business Council 

I'm from Iowa and have been here for a year now. I gave up on trying to find a proper sports bar when the Boston Bar - supposedly an American bar - didn't know what the Super Bowl was. I now have Slingbox streaming at home. While my family doesn't have the NFL/College Football package - I still get to watch my Hawkeyes roll over the Big Ten. It is not too bad with homemade wings, crappy English beer (what I wouldn't give for a Goose Island or Bell's!) and not being able to use the Internet while I'm watching the game. 

-md000/mike


----------



## ReloMan

md000 said:


> One American group is the American Business Council of Dubai (and the Northern Emirates). American Business Council
> 
> I'm from Iowa and have been here for a year now. I gave up on trying to find a proper sports bar when the Boston Bar - supposedly an American bar - didn't know what the Super Bowl was. I now have Slingbox streaming at home. While my family doesn't have the NFL/College Football package - I still get to watch my Hawkeyes roll over the Big Ten. It is not too bad with homemade wings, crappy English beer (what I wouldn't give for a Goose Island or Bell's!) and not being able to use the Internet while I'm watching the game.
> 
> -md000/mike


How is the Slingbox? I am headed home for XMAS and may need to set it up. I have been using VPN and streaming the Gator Football radio network over the internet. I agree with the British beer...to darn bitter.


----------



## vincetruong

*Abc*

as noted above, the american business council is definitely a good place to meet americans. they host networking & social events at least monthly. American Business Council. individual membership is about AED600 but you can go to events as a guest.

vince truong


----------



## md000

ReloMan said:


> How is the Slingbox? I am headed home for XMAS and may need to set it up. I have been using VPN and streaming the Gator Football radio network over the internet. I agree with the British beer...to darn bitter.


The Slingbox has issues, while also being an amazing piece of technology. My setup: 2 MB download Etisalat with network shaping redirecting all internal network traffic towards the Slingbox. My parents' place (where the Slingbox lives) has a basic Comcast cable modem. When I am using the Slingbox and they are websurfing - it doesn't lag too often, but it does happen. I can not use the Internet from home while I am using the Slingbox - I even turn off all of the computers if it is an important game. 

I truly believe that if I kept my 2 MB download or upgraded to the new Fiber at home network, the incoming would be adequate. I also believe that I need a higher end connection on the sending end - upgrading the cable modem to dedicated DSL and use some type of network shaping on their end. 

It is not perfect - but it works. Plus, I have Tivo over there too - so for the stupid 3 PM games - I can record them.


----------



## newjerseygirl

Hi,

New Jersey is in the house. Been here for 2 weeks miss home - going back for a few weeks to finalizing my house details will be back here soon - My husband has been here for 6 months and he is home sick misses the football, baseball, basketball....... all games and hanging out with friends. Please tell me where other US expats hang out so we can be less home sick. 

Thanks,


----------



## Dubiased

Boston Bar is funny... with the story of Jack Daniels on the menu. Too many working girls there for my liking. The buffet restaurant in that hotel is decent, though.

If you live around that area, The Players Lounge in the Country Club Hotel isn't bad for sports. Got a pool table and will play live American Football Sunday nights (each booth has a private TV). They close a 3am; you can usually finish the 4:15 game.


----------



## spartan

Oh what I would give for a Bells Oberon right now...or even a Silver Bullet...mmm

Goodluck to your Hawkeyes, md000. They're going to need it  Wish I was at Spartan Stadium for that one...

As far as the American Business Council...any additional details? Do they have a website? Where, when are meetings?

Are you using the slingbox on a VPN? Or is that not blocked here? Because my VPN seems to slow things down.

It seems like theres a bunch of us who would love to meet others, drink some beer and watch some football...Why don't we get together one of these Saturday or Sunday nights (College or NFL). Any takers?


----------



## Dubiased

spartan said:


> Oh what I would give for a Bells Oberon right now...or even a Silver Bullet...mmm
> 
> Goodluck to your Hawkeyes, md000. They're going to need it  Wish I was at Spartan Stadium for that one...
> 
> As far as the American Business Council...any additional details? Do they have a website? Where, when are meetings?
> 
> Are you using the slingbox on a VPN? Or is that not blocked here? Because my VPN seems to slow things down.
> 
> It seems like theres a bunch of us who would love to meet others, drink some beer and watch some football...Why don't we get together one of these Saturday or Sunday nights (College or NFL). Any takers?



I'm in for sunday night football!


----------



## subir

*Need a Budweiser*

Just moved to Dubai 2 months ago from chicago. I stay in the Marina i thought there would be loads of americans as people said all americans stay around this area.. All i found was europeans that speak bad english..... I need a Budwiser bad...


----------



## md000

It will be a good game for sure. What's really the bad part - 3 AM game here. Getting my butt out of bed on a Sunday morning at that time is horrific.

American Business Council website is referenced in my previous post. It is mostly "business networking" but there are some social aspects.

Slingbox straight. VPN just adds encapsulation overhead that's unneeded. The only thing I use the SSH (similar to VPN) for is to look at flickr or upgrade skype.

Normally I'd invite you folks over this Saturday or Sunday for a game - but the 3 AM Sunday morning game is going to kill me on both Sat and Sun. How about in a week or two, we have a potluck at my place and watch live on the Slingbox. The only caveat is that I live in Sharjah (HA!!!!). 

-md000/mike




spartan said:


> Oh what I would give for a Bells Oberon right now...or even a Silver Bullet...mmm
> 
> Goodluck to your Hawkeyes, md000. They're going to need it  Wish I was at Spartan Stadium for that one...
> 
> As far as the American Business Council...any additional details? Do they have a website? Where, when are meetings?
> 
> Are you using the slingbox on a VPN? Or is that not blocked here? Because my VPN seems to slow things down.
> 
> It seems like theres a bunch of us who would love to meet others, drink some beer and watch some football...Why don't we get together one of these Saturday or Sunday nights (College or NFL). Any takers?


----------



## Dubiased

subir said:


> Just moved to Dubai 2 months ago from chicago. I stay in the Marina i thought there would be loads of americans as people said all americans stay around this area.. All i found was europeans that speak bad english..... I need a Budwiser bad...


so many places have bud... even on tap. i don't spend alot of time in the marina even though I live there, but we'll find a place for sure. that is pretty much all i drink... amstel light or carlsberg if they don't have bud.


----------



## spartan

Dubiased,
If you can find a decent place with lots of TV that isn't infested with - well certain people that have terrible beer - im down, as I'm sure other would be. If we can decide on a place, we can put up a new thread informing people to join us.

Maybe we could invite our Canadian friends to come watch some real football action too. 

Mike/md000,
The potluck sounds like a great idea...
If it was a little colder, i could whip up a batch of my 'world famous' chili (no noodles, lots of beans).

Any idea what channel's broadcasting the spartan-hawkeye game in Dubai?


----------



## md000

spartan said:


> Any idea what channel's broadcasting the spartan-hawkeye game in Dubai?


I about blew tea through my nose. It is only being broadcast in the Big Ten network in America. People in Florida can't even watch it.  I'm using the Slingbox - plus its an EARLY game here - 3 AM. not so much fun for having guests (my wife would kill me and I've already woken up the neighbors once during the Penn State/Iowa game).


----------



## vincetruong

*American Business Council*

Upcoming Schedule for ABC. abcdubai dot com

22/10/2009 09:30 MECACC Autumn Meeting ABC Villa Dubai Meeting 
26/10/2009 00:00 General Luncheon Meeting TBC Dubai Meeting 
31/10/2009 19:01 American Citizens Services Day The American School of Dubai Campus Dubai Social 
07/11/2009 18:55 Explore RAK TBC Dubai Workshop 
11/11/2009 00:00 Managing Stress in the Workplace Today presented by AETNA Dubai Luncheon 
16/11/2009 06:45 Air Show Breakfast Le Meridien Dubai Dubai Meeting 
24/11/2009 19:02 Annual General Meeting TBC Dubai Conference 
08/12/2009 10:48 ABC's Holiday Party Dubai Social 
08/12/2009 18:54 Holiday Party, Strictly Business InterCouncil Reception TBC Dubai Social 





spartan said:


> Oh what I would give for a Bells Oberon right now...or even a Silver Bullet...mmm
> 
> Goodluck to your Hawkeyes, md000. They're going to need it  Wish I was at Spartan Stadium for that one...
> 
> As far as the American Business Council...any additional details? Do they have a website? Where, when are meetings?
> 
> Are you using the slingbox on a VPN? Or is that not blocked here? Because my VPN seems to slow things down.
> 
> It seems like theres a bunch of us who would love to meet others, drink some beer and watch some football...Why don't we get together one of these Saturday or Sunday nights (College or NFL). Any takers?


----------



## MrRashid

Jason G said:


> I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.
> 
> Jason



Hey Jason, I've been here for about a month. I have met some Americans but the ones that I met are here for religious reasons and are extremely religious. Other than that I haven't met too many others. If you find out about any groups I'd like to know as well, Im already homesick


----------



## mrbig

In dubai for relgious resaons? Thats like going to mcdonalds to have a salad.. lol


----------



## subir

Dubiased said:


> so many places have bud... even on tap. i don't spend alot of time in the marina even though I live there, but we'll find a place for sure. that is pretty much all i drink... amstel light or carlsberg if they don't have bud.


Since im new to Dubai i haven't really been out exploring that much except the malls. Any good bars in the marina area.. Where are the good looking women at by the way?? Does sportcenter come on any channel???


----------



## MrRashid

mrbig said:


> In dubai for relgious resaons? Thats like going to mcdonalds to have a salad.. lol


Well the Americans I am speaking of wanted to be in a Muslim country, and they are spread out all over the Emirates. A.D., Dubai, RAK etc... I guess they may be working their way to Saudi Arabia, and this is a good starting point.


----------



## Dubiased

subir said:


> Since im new to Dubai i haven't really been out exploring that much except the malls. Any good bars in the marina area.. Where are the good looking women at by the way?? Does sportcenter come on any channel???


Love it or hate it, Barasti Bar is good for conversation and beer. Even if the conversation is about the cricket match on TV. It is especially nice when you can sit outside comfortably. 

Being new to Dubai you just need to know one thing about the nightlife... if a girl comes on to you very strong... it's too good to be true and she is a prostitute.


----------



## Xpat

man can a canuck butt in? I met many americans here.....hell al futtaim head is american


----------



## jettony

Hi guys ChiTown here
I'm new in Dubai and keep running into brits all the time. We should definitely meet for a game. I'm staying at the Regent Hotel and there's a sports bar but not sure if they show Am. football. I just got off the phone with them and they said they do but I don't think they could tell the difference between rugby and football. I will have to go down there and verify. 
Is any of you guys up for a game of touch ball and where can we play?


----------



## spartan

jettony said:


> Hi guys ChiTown here
> I'm new in Dubai and keep running into brits all the time. We should definitely meet for a game. I'm staying at the Regent Hotel and there's a sports bar but not sure if they show Am. football. I just got off the phone with them and they said they do but I don't think they could tell the difference between rugby and football. I will have to go down there and verify.
> Is any of you guys up for a game of touch ball and where can we play?



Im such we could get a game going at one of the big parks or the beach even.

Speaking of which, have you guys heard of duplays? (duplays.com)
They had a flag football things going. It would've been tons of fun...but damn conflicting schedule


----------



## Suey

Seeing as not much American sports is shown here, I suggest you indulge in premier league,(I bet someone is gonna ask what premier league is), it is quite entertaining actually. Maybe American sports isn’t shown a lot because it is boring 

Ok, this cracked me up, ‘*‘If you can find a decent place with lots of TV that isn't infested with - well certain people that have terrible beer*… ’’
How terrible is the beer??lol


----------



## floridagirl

ReloMan said:


> How is the Slingbox? I am headed home for XMAS and may need to set it up. I have been using VPN and streaming the Gator Football radio network over the internet. I agree with the British beer...to darn bitter.


Reloman, we use slingbox all the time and we watch the florida games and it works great! i'd recommend it. go gators!!


----------



## spartan

Haha...well the beer is, as someone mentioned in an earlier post "bitter". 
Its more about it not tasting the same as what we're used to.

The Premier League, for anyone wondering, is like the NFL for the sport that the rest of the world refers to as football/futball (aka soccer)

Yeah, its okay...but it doesn't compare to the NFL/College Football/College Basketball/Hockey, even.

To each their own...


----------



## Jason G

Hey--

Yeah, i'd definitely be interested in a potluck or something. Even all of us americans meeting up for a night out! You name the place and i'll be there!!

I can easily watch NFL games on my cable tv. In fact, watching a game now from last weekend, and no commercials. On sundays, i have a choice of 2 games to watch on the sports channel package. I watched the Giants vs. Saints game, which was awesome- full of offense.

Not too much on the college football though. I miss my michigan football games!

As for the beer comments, they sell Miller Lite at the Marina liquor store. i know its not Bell's but its American beer.

Don't know of any places that broadcast the games, just happy to have it in my own flat. Even have NHL games!! Go Wings!!

Well, definitely private message me or just post something on this post to arrange a get together. I've been here for almost 2 years and would love to meet up with you fellow americans. Definitely thought their would be more of us here!

Looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## spartan

MIchigan games? booo haha. Hows DIck Rod treating ya? I will support you in the wings though.

Any Coors Light at the Marina?


----------



## crazymanwilly

*Hello all*

Ive got here from Los Angeles about a month ago to work for Saatchis and I haven't met any Americans. What bums me out the most is that i don't get to watch any of the mlb playoffs and I'm not looking forward to the fact of missing the NFL season if anyone can direct me to a bar that plays any games it would be greatly appreciated. Oh and I'm craving Pho I hear they don't have any places that serve it out here is that true?


----------



## Longhorn

Texas here! 



Jason G said:


> I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.
> 
> Jason


----------



## Longhorn

I've got slingbox hooked up to a dvr at home in Houston. Watching the longhorns tonight in fact  

Hook em horns! 



Jason G said:


> Hey--
> 
> Yeah, i'd definitely be interested in a potluck or something. Even all of us americans meeting up for a night out! You name the place and i'll be there!!
> 
> I can easily watch NFL games on my cable tv. In fact, watching a game now from last weekend, and no commercials. On sundays, i have a choice of 2 games to watch on the sports channel package. I watched the Giants vs. Saints game, which was awesome- full of offense.
> 
> Not too much on the college football though. I miss my michigan football games!
> 
> As for the beer comments, they sell Miller Lite at the Marina liquor store. i know its not Bell's but its American beer.
> 
> Don't know of any places that broadcast the games, just happy to have it in my own flat. Even have NHL games!! Go Wings!!
> 
> Well, definitely private message me or just post something on this post to arrange a get together. I've been here for almost 2 years and would love to meet up with you fellow americans. Definitely thought their would be more of us here!
> 
> Looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## spartan

crazymanwilly,

I miss a lot of foods from back home...pho being one of them...however, mexican food takes the cake. For being a city with such a big international community, it its definitely lacking in the variety of cuisines department.

If you look in an earlier post, someone posted a place by the mall of the emirates where you may be able to watch games. I think I might head out there on Sunday night to try and catch some NFL action.


----------



## crazymanwilly

spartan said:


> crazymanwilly,
> 
> I miss a lot of foods from back home...pho being one of them...however, mexican food takes the cake. For being a city with such a big international community, it its definitely lacking in the variety of cuisines department.
> 
> If you look in an earlier post, someone posted a place by the mall of the emirates where you may be able to watch games. I think I might head out there on Sunday night to try and catch some NFL action.


thanks dude I will give that Mall of Emirates place a look see and try to catch the yankee angel game too. Do you have a Mexican place that you recommend over any others?

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## cairogal

spartan said:


> crazymanwilly,
> 
> I miss a lot of foods from back home...pho being one of them...however, mexican food takes the cake. For being a city with such a big international community, it its definitely lacking in the variety of cuisines department.
> 
> If you look in an earlier post, someone posted a place by the mall of the emirates where you may be able to watch games. I think I might head out there on Sunday night to try and catch some NFL action.


We've got a great little Vietnamese place in Abu Dhabi called 'Hanoi', and the pho flows freely. Coming from Seattle, I missed it's terribly when i got here. Good Mexican? Good luck.


----------



## Longhorn

El Chico on the JBR walk isn't bad mexican, gotta sneak in a flask of tequila to make the margaritas worth while though 



cairogal said:


> We've got a great little Vietnamese place in Abu Dhabi called 'Hanoi', and the pho flows freely. Coming from Seattle, I missed it's terribly when i got here. Good Mexican? Good luck.


----------



## vincetruong

*Pho*



crazymanwilly said:


> Ive got here from Los Angeles about a month ago to work for Saatchis and I haven't met any Americans. What bums me out the most is that i don't get to watch any of the mlb playoffs and I'm not looking forward to the fact of missing the NFL season if anyone can direct me to a bar that plays any games it would be greatly appreciated. Oh and I'm craving Pho I hear they don't have any places that serve it out here is that true?


There's a Vietnamese place at the Shangri La Hotel. haven't been yet and I heard it's a little pricey. Pho may not be on the menu but the chef is definitely Vietnamese and you may be able to order off menu. I recently made some Bun Bo Hue (if you know what that is I'll be impressed but it's another noodle soup from Vietnam) using a mix my aunt sent with me in case I missed home. 

Where in LA are you from? I'm from HB in the OC.


----------



## spartan

cairogal said:


> We've got a great little Vietnamese place in Abu Dhabi called 'Hanoi', and the pho flows freely. Coming from Seattle, I missed it's terribly when i got here. Good Mexican? Good luck.



My thoughts, exactly, Cairogal. Its a safer bet to find a penguin in the desert here than decent mexican food. Sad, really.

Someone told me about this place called Cactus Cantina. Checked out the website (http://www.cactuscantinadubai.com)...Not sure what to think though. Anyone checked it out?


----------



## crazymanwilly

yeah my boss took me to the shangrila place it was just too pricey for mediocre food and i will try hanoi in abu dabhi when i visit but is there absolutely nothing in dubai?
i'm just sick of the lebanese food and spinneys


----------



## vincetruong

*Mexican Food in Dubai*



spartan said:


> My thoughts, exactly, Cairogal. Its a safer bet to find a penguin in the desert here than decent mexican food. Sad, really.
> 
> Someone told me about this place called Cactus Cantina. Checked out the website (http://www.cactuscantinadubai.com)...Not sure what to think though. Anyone checked it out?


My wife is a Mexican food fanatic and we went to Maria Bonita's in Jumeirah 3(?), I think off Beach road and Umm al Sheif. I think Spinney's is on Umm al Sheif down the street from Maria Bonita's. Anyway, we thought that was about as quality Mexican food as we'd find here.


----------



## cairogal

spartan said:


> My thoughts, exactly, Cairogal. Its a safer bet to find a penguin in the desert here than decent mexican food. Sad, really.
> 
> Someone told me about this place called Cactus Cantina. Checked out the website (http://www.cactuscantinadubai.com)...Not sure what to think though. Anyone checked it out?


Yeah, I've tried CC...been there a number of times, but admitted it's been over 6 years since my last visit. Nothing special...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Apparently the Dubai Marine Resort just opened, or is about to open, a new mexican restaurant, with a proper Mexican chef  He made the food for the Mexican Independance dinner organised by the Mexican Consulate, and the food was pretty good. Otherwise you can always go to Maya at Le Royal Meridien... pricey but worth every dirham!


----------



## crazymanwilly

`yeah that new place next to Dubai Marine is right next to work it's called Loca I think and ive been there a few times for drinks the food is okay but it's really pricey. Isn't mexican food supposed to be low cost?


----------



## spartan

Exactly, all I want is cheap, good quality, little independant restaurant/street vendor barbacoa tacos...

...is that really too much to ask for?


----------



## dizzyizzy

uummm... I would open a mexican restaurant myself, with proper mexican food... but is too much work...


----------



## crazymanwilly

I guess when you get the roadside chicken swharmas they sorta taste like carnitas tacos


----------



## dizzyizzy

and if you feel like venturing to the green community, there is this place:

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/1929-new-opening

owned by a mexican chef. Never been there so I can't comment on the food...

anybody been there??


----------



## dizzyizzy

I think Casa Bonita has barbacoa, tacos and pozole on fridays. call them up.


----------



## crazymanwilly

thanks izzy ill take a look at these places

does anybody feel like Dubai is somewhat like Las Vegas? Not just talking on just how the city is built into like a giant strip but the other stuff like being able to smoke indoors, the weather, and the majority of people not being from the area?


----------



## crazymanwilly

oh speaking of mexican food anyone going to Los Angeles needs to try this place
it's really good a mix of Korean and mexican just look at the menu.

Kogi| Menu


----------



## julzandrews

American whooo hooo! bakersfield, CA here...
great to see so many in dubai! i have been here for 2 years and have only met a handful of Americans. 
I am getting home sick by the hour.
i wish they would but a chipoltle or baja fresh in the marina!
and barasti is fun i like it alot, but the tequilla shots suck, and i don't know why they serve it with lemon, it is sorta a pet peeve for me : )
ANYWAYYYY, nice to see some Americanos on the boat!


----------



## julzandrews

ohh i loved don antonios in LA my fav Mexican hangout
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
plus the freeze dried raccoon in the cave always made me laugh!


----------



## crazymanwilly

yeah chipotle was okay the only thing i liked about them was the chicken for some reason the chicken out here tastes like they were marched across the desert before it was turned into food, dry and flavorless.


----------



## julzandrews

i think the chicken herethat i buy from spinny's tastes like precessed chicken, it wireds me out a bit. but, i eat it. 
its all good if its in a shish tawooq mmm mm mmm!!!!

i ate at cactus cantina in rydges plaza the other week 2x once to try it for my birthday and the second to take my husband, we liked it, i am a huge salsa fan and the salsa is so far my favorite in dubai, reminded me of a restaurant i loved to go to in colorado. the second time i went i thought the pitcher of margaritas weren't strong enough, but the first time i was gone!!
maybe i just have to kindly ask them to make it as strong as possible.


----------



## spartan

Green Community might be a bit far, but ill give Cactus Cantina a try.

DizzyIzzy, where is Casa Bonita?


----------



## julzandrews

yeah its sorta far i live in the marina, so its about the same distance, and i have to take a taxi when i know i am drinking, but i normally go to Sevilles and that is like 10 dhs more. But Sevilles my favorite place in the uae hands down,i i always feel at home.


----------



## spartan

Whats/Wheres Seville?


----------



## julzandrews

its in wafi, a spanish tapas place, the bartenders are awesome, and really cool, the drinks are cheaper and stronger than most places, and the food is fantastic, especially the patatas bravas!!!!! and the bread they serve when you order a tapa is sooo yummy! now that its fall(ish) you can sit out side and relax, just call in and make reservations unless you want to get there early on the weekends, but if you are going for lunch there should be no problems.


----------



## spartan

OOh I remember now, Julz. I went there when I came to visit Dubai last year.
Really good food, from what I can remember. 
Do you know if they serve paella?


----------



## cairogal

Seville's.


----------



## cairogal

cairogal said:


> Seville's.


Ooops...hit send and wound up replying to my own quote. They used to have a paella night...not very good, IMHO.


----------



## julzandrews

i like the paella, especially the sea food one, but my husband hates cooked seafood so we sometimes share the chicken. last time i was in spain i wasn't to happy with my paella, but that could be cause i was in ibiza, then again everything else was great...
i like seville's paella cause its not dry, ( i just hate rice if its too dry , i feel like i am in carb heaven that way) it comes out scolding hot, and i can share it after a few tapas, but i do have to squeeze the lemon on it, for extra flavor
: )


----------



## spartan

You painted a pretty good visual picture in my head. I might have to go there this weekend. 

Also heard about this place called Loca over in Dubai Marine (next to ShoCho's and all). Timeout review said it was the best mexican in town. 

That might be another one to add on to the list.


----------



## julzandrews

i painted a good one in my head too haha now all i have to do is get over there.,,,

darn it! my husband has to work all weekend though at the formula 1 thingy, i don't even wan to go due to all the problems he went through with his work, it makes me kinds sad. anyway, i am saving my self for the dubai sound city. it should be fun i will feel like i am in hollywood again with all the 80's and electro music yay!!!


any way if he can get out thur i think he wants more margaritas at cactus cantina, but sangria sounds good too... i am going to look up loca. if its like sho cho's i probably wont like it its a little too show off for me and i was soo sad to go a few sundays back to hear the dj playing lame 90's on an 80's night.
i mean its fun to go all out sometimes, but not in a little space like that. ahhh now i am just getting home sick. : (


soooooooo where is everyone from!? what city and state, social security and all that jazz... haha 
do you even remember your social security number?


----------



## julzandrews

Longhorn said:


> El Chico on the JBR walk isn't bad mexican, gotta sneak in a flask of tequila to make the margaritas worth while though


just going through reading all the replys, and haha el chico is not too good in my opinion, mainly cause of the salsa... bllaahhh and i love tuquitos, but the flask think i agree. .. haha, i am not sayin that i do it, but umm flasks, if ou need um, and i think we all should own one, are available in umm stores where you can buy kitchen wear... they may have them in "the One" 


soo every one is into sports, i feel a bit left out, any one into art and wine?
80's music and movies? Coast to coast with george noory, the scifi network (taps destination truth)
and ummm ol rush and glenn?

guess i am the weird artsy type... but it really works out when you use a lot color to get by in such a monochromatic place.

as far as vpns are concerned i use tunnelblick to talk to my family on skype thank god for that : )


----------



## julzandrews

crazymanwilly said:


> thanks izzy ill take a look at these places
> 
> does anybody feel like Dubai is somewhat like Las Vegas? Not just talking on just how the city is built into like a giant strip but the other stuff like being able to smoke indoors, the weather, and the majority of people not being from the area?


yeah crazyman this place is a lot like like vegas...
not a big fan of vegas i might add.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Now they need a taco cabana, Chipotle, and a old rusted van sitting on blocks selling GREAT tacos for a dollar. 

Maria Bonitas is supposed to be good, as close to good tacos as you can get here in Dubai. Havn't been there yet.

btw in my opinion, this place is nothing like Vegas. Vegas is... Vegas! can't wait till I head there for NYE!


----------



## julzandrews

oooh breakfast burritos from those vans with the horn of greatness... mmmm 
maria bonitas tacos are good, i really liked them, but the enchiladas were sick! eeeccckkk....
well dubai is like vegas if it were in a parallel universe. the same but completely different.
nye in vegas, have fun, i think i am going to new zealand.
orrrrr if my husband has to work through it like he's been doing for every holiday/fun occasion since we landed here... umm i may just walk to barasti blahhhhh or hope into your suit case, whatever is convenient.


----------



## zootycoon

*Good to know that there are Americans here.*

Does anyone one knows about about an American Dermatoligist in Dubai ?


----------



## vincetruong

*Maria Bonita's*



mazdaRX8 said:


> Now they need a taco cabana, Chipotle, and a old rusted van sitting on blocks selling GREAT tacos for a dollar.
> 
> Maria Bonitas is supposed to be good, as close to good tacos as you can get here in Dubai. Havn't been there yet.
> 
> btw in my opinion, this place is nothing like Vegas. Vegas is... Vegas! can't wait till I head there for NYE!


My wife and I are from CA and love good Mexican food. We thought Maria Bonita's was comparable to a decent Mexican restaurant in the US but yes, about as good as you're going to get I think.


----------



## cairogal

zootycoon said:


> Does anyone one knows about about an American Dermatoligist in Dubai ?


Try starting a new thread, zooty. This will be lost in talk of tacos and tamales.:focus:


----------



## spartan

cairogal said:


> Try starting a new thread, zooty. This will be lost in talk of tacos and tamales.:focus:



Im craving some fish tacos and pacifico by the beach...


...I wonder if the Dubai Municipality would allow the rusty van selling tacos...I might just quit my job and get into that


----------



## zootycoon

*American Derm*



cairogal said:


> Try starting a new thread, zooty. This will be lost in talk of tacos and tamales.:focus:


Thanks for your advise. will do .


----------



## Iron Horse

Another yank here in Dubai in The Greens. Native of L.A., but home is Colorado. Been here for a couple of years now, and do miss the TexMex food a lot. Maria Bonitas isn't bad, but yes the salsa is lacking a bit. A few of the guys have been to the Mexican restaurant in the Green Community and it's decent they say.

As for watching any NFL best of luck. As suggested you guys need to get into the English Premier League, high quality football action there with some yanks playing for some of the teams. So my personal pitch is for the yanks to support West Ham United!

USA defeated the UAE a few nights ago in the U-17 World Cup.

Hey Chet, what's happening?


----------



## Jason G

If you are looking to watch the NFL, order the premier+ package from Du. Every sunday i have multiple choices of games to watch. And the ones they don't show on Sunday, they show those on Monday or Tuesday. I DVR the games and watch the ones i want to on evenings throughout the week. Also have NHL games too!


----------



## abraham

*Let's start our own American social Group*

Agree! It is very difficult to find Americans here. I moved to Dubai two years ago from Chicago and I miss the balanced life we have in the US. After returning from my vacation this summer, it has been very difficult to readjust. 
I joinned ABC when I first came to Dubai. As much as I liked the people that work there, they don't organize many social events, rather everyone there is trying to ink a business deal. After spending 10 hours in the office a day, the last thing I want to do is talk business in the evening. Happy hour is about disengaging from your hectic day. Going out is also becoming a hassle, expensive drinks and bad service, except for very few places. I have one good American friend, we play tennis on weekends. 
I say all Americans who replied to this tread should start our own American gathering group!


----------



## julzandrews

*where in CO*



Iron Horse said:


> Native of L.A., but home is Colorado. Been here for a couple of years



Really cool!!!!!!! I was born and raised in CA, but i was living in colorado right before i moved here.
What part are you from? : )
i miss it soooo much!
i was living in colorado springs.
:llama:


----------



## julzandrews

*: )*



abraham said:


> Agree! It is very difficult to find Americans here. I moved to Dubai two years ago from Chicago and I miss the balanced life we have in the US. After returning from my vacation this summer, it has been very difficult to readjust.
> I joinned ABC when I first came to Dubai. As much as I liked the people that work there, they don't organize many social events, rather everyone there is trying to ink a business deal. After spending 10 hours in the office a day, the last thing I want to do is talk business in the evening. Happy hour is about disengaging from your hectic day. Going out is also becoming a hassle, expensive drinks and bad service, except for very few places. I have one good American friend, we play tennis on weekends.
> I say all Americans who replied to this tread should start our own American gathering group!


 I agree i never meet americans here in dubai,( _i managed to befriend a welsh girl though and she is sooo awesome_) it seems as though everyone just wants to watch football, are there any americans who just like to drink without the sports : )? Any movie buffs? It looks like we'd all have to meet somewhere for margaritas, beautiful strong margaritas, hah aand apparently in a place that has NFL, I think i saw some playing at cactus cantina, and even heard some country music.

Your right about the business thing though every one is trying to make business connections, but its dubai, why else would we be here than to work?


----------



## Jason G

I'd be interested in the 'American gathering group'!! I'm open to any suggestions! Perhaps this friday night, or next weekend sometime, or even mid-week for some drinks right after work. Haven't met any American's yet and looking to make a few american friends here  Start posting some idea's!


----------



## Iron Horse

Julz, I'm from the south metro area of Denver so in close proximity to the Springs.

Sorry to say people, you won't catch me watching any baseball or American NFL football. I'm one of those who grew up playing soccer and enjoy it so much that I watch the Premier League, Bundesliga, and any international matches. 

I encourage people to meet people from other countries, but I'll keep an open mind if something takes place for a group to meet up. Like most here, I just don't have much time typically with work taking up a lot of it.


----------



## spartan

I agree that theres nothing wrong with meeting people from different countries - but sometimes when youre homesick, hanging out with people that grew up in the same state as you just does the trick - even if youve never met the person before. You automatically have so much in common just by growing up in the same place.
Thats just my experience.


----------



## julzandrews

yeah sometimes it is sooo nice just to talk about simple little things when your homesick and even hear a familiar accent, and way of putting words together.
i miss hearing the words like, gosh, dang, darn, and even some curse words, put into a nice context of course : ?
I love meeting people from all over, i just miss my home country every once in a while.
soooooooo what is everyone doing for christmas? and DANG IT!!! i am so sad i am going to miss thanksgiving another year again, its will be the 3rd time.


----------



## julzandrews

oops


----------



## webjunky

texas in da haus (the house) as well. a bit of new york and michigan in me as well. back in dubai for another 6 months or so. message me and we can take it from there . . .

dubai is great, but i miss football sundays in america!

- - - - - -


----------



## jmreynolds

vincetruong said:


> My wife and I are from CA and love good Mexican food. We thought Maria Bonita's was comparable to a decent Mexican restaurant in the US but yes, about as good as you're going to get I think.


Hi!
I read that you're from OC. My husband grew up in Costa Mesa and for the past 10 years we've lived in Tustin. We lived in HB 10 years prior. It really goes to show you it is a small world!!


----------



## jmreynolds

julzandrews said:


> I agree i never meet americans here in dubai,( _i managed to befriend a welsh girl though and she is sooo awesome_) it seems as though everyone just wants to watch football, are there any americans who just like to drink without the sports : )? Any movie buffs? It looks like we'd all have to meet somewhere for margaritas, beautiful strong margaritas, hah aand apparently in a place that has NFL, I think i saw some playing at cactus cantina, and even heard some country music.
> 
> Your right about the business thing though every one is trying to make business connections, but its dubai, why else would we be here than to work?


My husband and I are pretty much into movies, eating almost any type of cuisine and he makes fantastic margaritas! We're not into football but being from SoCal, were big fans for the Lakers.


----------



## vincetruong

Yep, grew up in Irvine. Lived in HB most recently.


----------



## vincetruong

*OC*



jmreynolds said:


> Hi!
> I read that you're from OC. My husband grew up in Costa Mesa and for the past 10 years we've lived in Tustin. We lived in HB 10 years prior. It really goes to show you it is a small world!!


yeah, small world. I grew up in Irvine. ran into a guy here who went to my jr. high school a year ahead of me.


----------



## Dawn A

*Rhode Island Here As well*



Dubiased said:


> rhode island here


My husband an I are here from Rhode Island as well. (Warwick) We've been here for 6 mos. and really enjoy it here in Dubai. Just flew back to NY to visit my son in school for Parent's Weekend and Homecoming, (don't miss the cold !!! )

Most of the American's I've met are executives that live at the Palms. We live in Mirdif.


----------



## Smiles:-)

*From Georgia Here!*

We've been here almost 2 years and have only met one couple from the states. We love Dubai but miss the states! If anyone plans a get together we are in.

The mexican resturant in the Green Community is good! Husband has traveled all over Mexico and he thinks the food is just like what he use to get when he was in Mexico.


----------



## jettony

abraham said:


> Agree! It is very difficult to find Americans here. I moved to Dubai two years ago from Chicago and I miss the balanced life we have in the US. After returning from my vacation this summer, it has been very difficult to readjust.
> I joinned ABC when I first came to Dubai. As much as I liked the people that work there, they don't organize many social events, rather everyone there is trying to ink a business deal. After spending 10 hours in the office a day, the last thing I want to do is talk business in the evening. Happy hour is about disengaging from your hectic day. Going out is also becoming a hassle, expensive drinks and bad service, except for very few places. I have one good American friend, we play tennis on weekends.
> I say all Americans who replied to this tread should start our own American gathering group!



Hi Abraham
Chicago here. I'm new in Dubai and was looking to meet some Americans. I also wanted to play tennis. After reading your comments I see both. Did you want to meet for a beer and possibly get a game of tennis going. If interested you can call


----------



## webjunky

check with the american uni of dubai, they have user group listings and can help. i am an american and this is where i went initially when i wanted this info...


----------



## jmreynolds

Dawn A said:


> My husband an I are here from Rhode Island as well. (Warwick) We've been here for 6 mos. and really enjoy it here in Dubai. Just flew back to NY to visit my son in school for Parent's Weekend and Homecoming, (don't miss the cold !!! )
> 
> Most of the American's I've met are executives that live at the Palms. We live in Mirdif.


!

My daughter and I spent some time in NYC in August on our way to CA (back to school). We had a great time exploring and enjoying the variety to food! We moved here in Dec. and for the most part enjoy it you wouldn't believe how much we enjoyed eating a pizza with real pepperoni on top!


----------



## mrbig

webjunky said:


> texas in da haus (the house) as well. a bit of new york and michigan in me as well. back in dubai for another 6 months or so. message me and we can take it from there . . .
> 
> dubai is great, but i miss football sundays in america!
> 
> ]


I love being from Texas. You tell people you are from any other state and they are like huhhh???, but you say Texas and they are like ohhh yes I know Texas. In da mother fckin house :boxing:
By the way texans should have taken out indy last week. oh well gettem next time.


----------



## Iron Horse

mrbig said:


> I love being from Texas. You tell people you are from any other state and they are like huhhh???, but you say Texas and they are like ohhh yes I know Texas. In da mother fckin house :boxing:
> By the way texans should have taken out indy last week. oh well gettem next time.


Let's get ready to rumble! I lived in Texas for six months and it felt like an eternity. :fencing:


----------



## Acacia32

Detroit in the hOusE...anyone else from MI??


----------



## Longhorn

Hey all, another Texan/Californian here, been here for a year and know very few Americans...lets get a group together soon! Anyone have thanksgiving plans? I can make a mean sweet potato!

My wife will be moving here in January...FINALLY!! I'd love it if we had a few friends that would help her feel welcome...she is quite nervous about Dubai...being Texan and a lawyer she tends to have a mouth on her that might just get her into a bit of trouble


----------



## waikoah

*Sling Question*

Hey there. I am new here and this is my first post. I googled slingbox in uae and came across this. Thanks for the info you posted

I just moved to Al Ain from Miami Beach, FL. I have a new fiber optic internet setup with Etisalat and chose the 2MB package with them. What do I need for the slingbox?

One connection will go in the US with my parents and the other I would like to my TV here in the UAE. I looked on eBay and found different models and HD and AV, etc. What do you suggest? What has worked for you and what do you reccomend? Let me know please so I can get all this rolling and have it all set up in time for the NFL playoffs.

I will read more posts as I have more time in the next few weeks. You know how it is when you first get here with all the paperwork, settling in, etc.

Anyone else is welcome to join in on this. Thanks

J


----------



## cairogal

Hi J,

I would suggest starting a new thread. You'll get more visits. Welcome to the UAE.


----------



## Auria

spartan said:


> Kentucky, via Michigan.
> Jason, where abouts in Michigan are you from?
> 
> Been here about 4 months, and I too, like MBG, miss the states.
> 
> Im still trying to find a sports bar or something that will show College Fooball/Basketball. No luck so far.


:clap2:There is a sports bar in the down town area. It is a great place and not too expensive except for the alcohol but there is no where in Dubai that alcohol is cheap....The Al Manzil hotel Nezesaussi bar. I heard they are going to make an American themed night for NFL it's worth checking out!!!!


----------



## vanessakoehler

Auria said:


> :clap2:There is a sports bar in the down town area. It is a great place and not too expensive except for the alcohol but there is no where in Dubai that alcohol is cheap....The Al Manzil hotel Nezesaussi bar. I heard they are going to make an American themed night for NFL it's worth checking out!!!!




hey

if you know off any other places would you keep me posted please we just moved here my husbands from S.C and he'll just love being able to watch american football and not only football (sorry soccer)


----------



## WannaGetOut

Hi All,

This is for Jason G, Mr Big and the rest of my fellow Yanks... I am currently living in Wash DC and was wondering how you all got to Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I know that the economy in Dubai has tanked but Abu Dhabi from what I hear seems to be doing quite well. I am a Finance Manager at Fortune 500 company and have tried applying online for a long time but without any luck. Am I missing something? 
My family is from Pakistan so i have roots in that part of the world and would like to move closer to them. Any insight/advice that you can provide would be most helpful and I'd love to hear of your own experiences.

Thanks
Any insight you


----------



## MishaB

Hi. I just moved here from San Diego. Looking to meet some new people. Just girls.. sorry guys, but I have a serious boyfriend, so only looking to make girlfriends. I live next to the Dubai Mall,... if anyone would like to meet up, send me a message


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am prob not a good canidate... I dont like much of anything girls seem to like and do... Unless you happen to like golfing, motorcycles, and or reefing or scubaing  but a girl at my work recommended a site for me to meet other women when I first got here. She said she met a number of people off the site.



I hope I can post that link ??? wasnt too sure.


----------



## crazymanwilly

MishaB said:


> Hi. I just moved here from San Diego. Looking to meet some new people. Just girls.. sorry guys, but I have a serious boyfriend, so only looking to make girlfriends. I live next to the Dubai Mall,... if anyone would like to meet up, send me a message


i just want to say i miss the chicken california burrito from santanas along with the insanity of pb bar and grill 

that is all


----------



## Joey B 18c

23 year old guy from Chicago that just arrived in Dubai.... anyone know of other public beaches besides JBR and jumeirah beach? 

I didn't read this entire thread but maybe we could arrange a bunch of us expats to meet a bar one night?


----------



## Elphaba

Joey B 18c said:


> 23 year old guy from Chicago that just arrived in Dubai.... anyone know of other public beaches besides JBR and jumeirah beach?
> 
> I didn't read this entire thread but maybe we could arrange a bunch of us expats to meet a bar one night?


Public beaches at Umm Sequim, by the Marina (nr JBR) and at Ghantoot.

-


----------



## Jersey Ted

Jersey.
I'll spare you all the usual "my state is the best" banter, just think back to any episode of "The Sopranos" and make of it what you will, good or bad or just funny.
It would be good to get together with some decent fun-loving Americans for any type of outdoorsy activity or just a few drinks and 'Merican sports. 
There was mention of organizing a US expat group somewhere in this thread, did anything come of it? If so, then where is the info? If not, who wants to meet, we'll figure something out!
Yes, tell me.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Thanks for sparring us that... Everyone knows the bigger the better 

Is there a weekly meet up for Americans, anywhere? Not to say I can go, as I have off Sun-Tues  but you never know...


----------



## Jason G

I'm game for an american group gathering! Does anybody want to take charge and organize something??


----------



## KiwiBobUAE

*Americans in Dubai*

Contact www dot awadubai dot org. The American Women's Association of Dubai[/url]. Many of these women have spouses, many work in professional roles, so they may be able to point you to other Americans. Christ Church Jebel Ali also has US parishioners: they meet 10:30 Friday



Jason G said:


> I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.
> 
> Jason


----------



## KiwiBobUAE

*When You are Newly Arrived*

Go to MEETUP dot COM, select UAE and Dubai. There are 60+ meetup groups. e.g. "Dubai - New in Town" with ~400 members, Wargames/Boardgames group, Strangers in Dubai, Sports Enthusiasts etc. MeetUp is a better means than any forum thread for aranging to get together



Joey B 18c said:


> 23 year old guy from Chicago that just arrived in Dubai.... anyone know of other public beaches besides JBR and jumeirah beach?
> 
> I didn't read this entire thread but maybe we could arrange a bunch of us expats to meet a bar one night?


----------



## Superuser

*South Floridian here in Abu Dhabi*

I am from Miami moved to Abu Dhabi 4 weeks ago still don't know my way around is there any American group events in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## dms48

*Americans?*

From Boston, been here about one year. Thanks for the tip on Fox Sports...would like to catch the Jets/Colts game this weekend. For some reason DU doesn't carry ESPN NA any longer (or my package changed). Did catch the Yankees winning the series .....early in the morning. 

Anyone know of public tennis courts? or do they exist?


----------



## KiwiBobUAE

*Texans in Dubai*

I'm a Kiwi (i.e. from New Zealand) married to a Texan. Although she is not a lawyer, she has the same tendency to say what is on her mind. Fortunately she is in a few expat women's groups who include other Americans or are well traveled and so do have an inkling about that part of the USA

Have your wife give Diane xxxxxxxxxxx so she can help get her better connected.




Longhorn said:


> Hey all, another Texan/Californian here, been here for a year and know very few Americans...lets get a group together soon! Anyone have thanksgiving plans? I can make a mean sweet potato!
> 
> My wife will be moving here in January...FINALLY!! I'd love it if we had a few friends that would help her feel welcome...she is quite nervous about Dubai...being Texan and a lawyer she tends to have a mouth on her that might just get her into a bit of trouble


----------



## abraham

*American in Dubai*

I'm from Chicago, been in Dubai going on 3 years. I live in Arabian Ranches.
Let's get a group out for drinks!
Abraham


----------



## abraham

*Tennis partner?*



dms48 said:


> From Boston, been here about one year. Thanks for the tip on Fox Sports...would like to catch the Jets/Colts game this weekend. For some reason DU doesn't carry ESPN NA any longer (or my package changed). Did catch the Yankees winning the series .....early in the morning.
> 
> Anyone know of public tennis courts? or do they exist?


I lost my tennis partner, an american IBM'er who's leaving back to the US tomorrow. I live in Arabian Ranches with access to several tennis courts. Let me know if interested we can get a court on weekends or evening on weekdays.
Abraham


----------



## oh!

KiwiBobUAE said:


> Have your wife give Diane xxxxxxxxxxx so she can help get her better connected.


OMG!!! I am actually :rofl: with this one. Since the number got censored and was replaced by the tons of xxxxxx it actually reads "Have your wife give Diane tons of kisses so she can help get her better connected"..... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bigbang70

*Buckeye in UAE*

Been in UAE about four months now. I came here from Cincinati,OH Via TN. Been trying to start a car repair busines in Al Ain, But I've decided Dubai is a better place for me I'm only offering services to the ex-pat community because seems locals don't know much about quality work I also work on boats, motorcycles, and waverunners....This is a lonely place if your American i have one American since i got here and he was on vacation....


----------



## Jynxgirl

I had an american who about jumped on me when I was in line at the mall and spoke. Americans are not too easy to come by. 

Good luck in your venture here.


----------



## bigbang70

sorry to hear about that must have been from new york


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nope. Just someone from Georgia who has been here two years, homesick, and doesn't runs across any americans. I thought it was quite funny after but was shocking to have someone grab on to me and say "Your an American" in a middle east country.


----------



## abraham

What kind of cars do you service? Mine needs oil change and regular tune up.
Where's your shop located?


----------



## jander13

I thought there were many Americans here before i moved to Dubai but I haven't ran into any either besides the forum. I moved here from Florida actually after living there for 10 years.


----------



## Elphaba

There are quite a few Americans in the UAE and I am friends with a number of you/them. Not as many as us Brits though. 

You'll probably find them if you go to Safestway supermarket as that seems to stock more American brand than any other place. There is also an American Women's Association of Dubai that organises a number of events.

-


----------



## Dubry

Where are all the Americans? There are 7 of who just relocated here from the States & will be spread out over Dubai. We're here to open the first P.F. Chang's in the UAE. We'll be in Mirdif City Center & are opening early May. Come see us, we'd love to see all of you from the USA! :clap2:


----------



## xpatusa

Dubry said:


> Where are all the Americans? There are 7 of who just relocated here from the States & will be spread out over Dubai. We're here to open the first P.F. Chang's in the UAE. We'll be in Mirdif City Center & are opening early May. Come see us, we'd love to see all of you from the USA! :clap2:


PF Chang's is my favorite!
So glad to hear that there is one opening in Dubai. Today I think too...
The Chicken Lettuce Wraps and the Mongolian Beef are out of this world!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Jason G said:


> I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.
> 
> Jason


Does Australia via Dallas (Grapevine) Tx count ... sure hope so ... Bone Daddy's and others loved it ... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Kazneas

Add another American from LA/Arizona to the list!


----------



## The Hero

*Add another from the 'burgh!*

My first post! Just wanted to say hey after reading through tons of posts on this site. Extremely informative. Of course I have/had all of the questions as the rest of the noobs, but found the answers from surfing the forums. Hopefully I'll be in Dubai next month after I wrestle :boxing: through the process(es).

Wish me luck!


----------



## xpatusa

the hero said:


> wish me luck!


***luck***


----------



## The Hero

I hope that's "good" luck. Maybe I should have specified...


----------



## Nomerci

Fatenhappy, Grapevine? I'm in McKinney !


----------



## khouryh

Jason G said:


> I've been in Dubai for just over a year now, and have met very few USA'ers. In fact, only 1! I'm wondering if their are any american expat groups out here. Let me know, as i'd love to be part of the group.
> 
> Jason


Hey Jason,

American here also. I move to Dubai May 25th. Im from Orange County, California and will be living in Dubai Marina and working in Dubai Media City.


----------



## khouryh

md000 said:


> One American group is the American Business Council of Dubai (and the Northern Emirates). American Business Council
> 
> I'm from Iowa and have been here for a year now. I gave up on trying to find a proper sports bar when the Boston Bar - supposedly an American bar - didn't know what the Super Bowl was. I now have Slingbox streaming at home. While my family doesn't have the NFL/College Football package - I still get to watch my Hawkeyes roll over the Big Ten. It is not too bad with homemade wings, crappy English beer (what I wouldn't give for a Goose Island or Bell's!) and not being able to use the Internet while I'm watching the game.
> 
> -md000/mike




Hey Mike,

I will be in Dubai in a week. I also have the sling box connected to my TV back home. I was planning on recording the NBA Finals and possibly having a get together with some fellow american strangers in dubai..lol 

What do you think? Maybe we should set something up so we can all meet? Maybe a cool sports bar? somewhere with a tv and some good drafts on tap? I am sure ill miss the states once i hit the blazing 120 degree weather!!!


Sam


----------



## khouryh

Dubry said:


> Where are all the Americans? There are 7 of who just relocated here from the States & will be spread out over Dubai. We're here to open the first P.F. Chang's in the UAE. We'll be in Mirdif City Center & are opening early May. Come see us, we'd love to see all of you from the USA! :clap2:


Ill be your first customer ay PF Changs! Great food! was just there at the Beverly Center in Los Angeles.. Let me know when it opens!


----------



## Renee3506

Oregon here. We've been here for 10 years, currently living in Mirdif. I work for a university and have several American colleagues, but there's not so many of us.


----------



## The Hero

khouryh said:


> Ill be your first customer ay PF Changs! Great food! was just there at the Beverly Center in Los Angeles.. Let me know when it opens!


Please keep up updated on P.F. Changs!


----------



## fcjb1970

So if all continues along the path I could be moving in around August (Abu Dhabi), from Colorado. Is there way to watch baseball over there


----------



## The Hero

fcjb1970 said:


> So if all continues along the path I could be moving in around August (Abu Dhabi), from Colorado. Is there way to watch baseball over there


Check this forum and others for "slingbox". This apparently is the gateway to your American TV desires.


----------



## xpatusa

The Hero said:


> Please keep up updated on P.F. Changs!


PF Chang's is open. Mirdiff Mall. GET YOUR CHANG ON!


----------



## The Hero

xpatusa said:


> PF Chang's is open. Mirdiff Mall. GET YOUR CHANG ON!


I'll be there in a few weeks for a couple of days, then back for good a week or so later and it'll definately be my first food stop!:hungry:


----------



## Jason G

Anyone interested in getting an American group together tomorrow evening (Thursday May 20th) for some drinks??? We could do Marina area or Downtown area. I'm open to suggestions. I'll keep my eye on the thread throughout the day tomorrow and see if anyone's up for it.


----------



## PDXnative

Renee3506 said:


> Oregon here. We've been here for 10 years, currently living in Mirdif. I work for a university and have several American colleagues, but there's not so many of us.


Being a Oregonian myself, I have to ask how is it living in Dubai? Do you miss the cool wet Oregon weather, or is it a nice change?


----------



## Dubry

Renee3506 said:


> Oregon here. We've been here for 10 years, currently living in Mirdif. I work for a university and have several American colleagues, but there's not so many of us.


Oregon here too! Come by PF Chang's & say hi!
Bryan


----------



## rambone05

Dubry said:


> Oregon here too! Come by PF Chang's & say hi!
> Bryan


Bryan, i was just there and was excited to see it. I was also excited to find out that Fatburger is in Dubai!

So anyways, i just got here 2 days ago. Here for a month and half looking for a job. Wanted to meet some expats. Currently from Cali (bay area), but i went to school in UCI (go Lakers!). I saw a bunch of posts about people meeting up, but never saw any game plan. Hopefully we can get together soon and watch the NBA finals, somewhere. Also the American Business Council seems to have an event for the first USA world cup game. Thoughts or anything? 

Also if anyone has suggestions for jobs etc, please let me know. Looking up all the usual suspects (bayt, the gulf network, dubizzle, Gnads, gulftalent, nakuri, ame) I heard a lot that lots of companies only want local candidates, so thats why i am here. 

Lets meet up this week/weekend to watch some nba games or mlb.


----------



## The Hero

rambone05 said:


> Bryan, i was just there and was excited to see it. I was also excited to find out that Fatburger is in Dubai!
> 
> So anyways, i just got here 2 days ago. Here for a month and half looking for a job. Wanted to meet some expats. Currently from Cali (bay area), but i went to school in UCI (go Lakers!). I saw a bunch of posts about people meeting up, but never saw any game plan. Hopefully we can get together soon and watch the NBA finals, somewhere. Also the American Business Council seems to have an event for the first USA world cup game. Thoughts or anything?
> 
> Also if anyone has suggestions for jobs etc, please let me know. Looking up all the usual suspects (bayt, the gulf network, dubizzle, Gnads, gulftalent, nakuri, ame) I heard a lot that lots of companies only want local candidates, so thats why i am here.
> 
> Lets meet up this week/weekend to watch some nba games or mlb.


Good luck! Way to jump the pond and and have go at it. I won't be there for another couple of weeks, but I'm interested in knowing if a bar or venue even shows (US)games.


----------



## Jynxgirl

The Hero said:


> Good luck! Way to jump the pond and and have go at it. I won't be there for another couple of weeks, but I'm interested in knowing if a bar or venue even shows (US)games.


Americans make up a very small portion of the population here. You will be hard pressed to find anyone showing american sports on a regular basis. As well time time difference makes live games hard to show as 7pm games from the states are playing at 4am here.


----------



## The Hero

Jynxgirl said:


> Americans make up a very small portion of the population here. You will be hard pressed to find anyone showing american sports on a regular basis. As well time time difference makes live games hard to show as 7pm games from the states are playing at 4am here.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking but thought I'd see...


----------



## saima1215

*Hello! I'm from NY!*

Hi! My name is Saima and I was born and raised in NYC and have recently moved to Dubai. I must say although Dubai is an international city the system here works so differently from the states. I've been looking for a job for the past 8 months and nothing really seems to ring a bell. I noticed there's so many people from India, Philippines working and getting such low wages. It kind of makes it hard for us Americans to find a decent job. It's unfortunate that I get categorized as one of them since my roots are from the indian subcontinent. I am starting a job with Gargash Insurance so let's see how that goes.

Other than that Dubai is a great place to live. Although I do miss the food in NY.


----------



## The Hero

saima1215 said:


> Hi! My name is Saima and I was born and raised in NYC and have recently moved to Dubai. I must say although Dubai is an international city the system here works so differently from the states. I've been looking for a job for the past 8 months and nothing really seems to ring a bell. I noticed there's so many people from India, Philippines working and getting such low wages. It kind of makes it hard for us Americans to find a decent job. It's unfortunate that I get categorized as one of them since my roots are from the indian subcontinent. I am starting a job with Gargash Insurance so let's see how that goes.
> 
> Other than that Dubai is a great place to live. Although I do miss the food in NY.


"One of them"... You may want to rephrase that line, or better yet strike it from your conversation altogether. I'm sure no harm was meant, but trust when I say it doesn't come off the tongue well.

If you want to capitalize on your expat upbringing, I’d suggest more resumes via email/mail and less face to face initial meetings. Give them a chance to know you as an expat first. If what you say is true (about the salaries), then the salary negotiations should start at the "expat" level and go from there since this is who you are and where you're from.

Good luck on the job search!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just a sad thing that there is such class/culture/race/passport divisions here.. especially when it comes to finding employment. I dont know about you, but I am not willing to live three to a studio apartment though. It is just how things are here. 

Do not despair. It this job shouldnt work out, I would agree on more resumes but maybe some assistance and some help in reworking it? This may sound harsh and very unpolitically correct, but Saima is mighty close to Sam.  I am doubting alot of the people I meet out an about are Judy, Beth, and Rob.  

Is working in insurance where you have the most experience? What is your degree in? You never know, someone might be in a similar field/degree and be able to assist.


----------



## pamela0810

saima1215 said:


> Hi! My name is Saima and I was born and raised in NYC and have recently moved to Dubai. I must say although Dubai is an international city the system here works so differently from the states. I've been looking for a job for the past 8 months and nothing really seems to ring a bell. I noticed there's so many people from India, Philippines working and getting such low wages. It kind of makes it hard for us Americans to find a decent job. It's unfortunate that I get categorized as *one of them *since my roots are from the indian subcontinent. I am starting a job with Gargash Insurance so let's see how that goes.
> 
> Other than that Dubai is a great place to live. Although I do miss the food in NY.


I agree with The Hero. As long as your roots are from the Indian subcontinent, in Dubai, you will be categorized as "One of us", irrespective of the type of passport you hold. There are lots of high powered Indians holding very respectful positions in companies out here, so it's not really a nationality issue. Your qualifications and level of experience should speak for itself. If you have recently graduated from university, you will need to start at the bottom and work your way up. I hope you've got a good break at Gargash. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## saima1215

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with The Hero. As long as your roots are from the Indian subcontinent, in Dubai, you will be categorized as "One of us", irrespective of the type of passport you hold. There are lots of high powered Indians holding very respectful positions in companies out here, so it's not really a nationality issue. Your qualifications and level of experience should speak for itself. If you have recently graduated from university, you will need to start at the bottom and work your way up. I hope you've got a good break at Gargash. Wishing you all the very best.


I apologize if I offended anyone. I guess it came out the wrong way. My resume is quite impressive. I graduated from St. John's University with a degree in Finance. I've been working in the mortgage industry for the past 6 years. I started off as a Sales Assistant and New York Mortgage Company and then moved up as a Loan Processor. I've worked as a Home Services Specialist at Bank of America's Home Loan Division. In between that I also did an internship with Goldman Sachs. Overall I come from the banking division and have great experience. I have gone to several interviews and have never been shortlisted either because of salary or some other reason. I mean my last salary when I left NY was $4,000/month after taxes. The minimum salary I am expecting to get here is between 8,000-10,000 Dirhams. One company asked me if I would have a problem adjusting to the environment due to my accent.


----------



## pamela0810

saima1215 said:


> I apologize if I offended anyone. I guess it came out the wrong way. My resume is quite impressive. I graduated from St. John's University with a degree in Finance. I've been working in the mortgage industry for the past 6 years. I started off as a Sales Assistant and New York Mortgage Company and then moved up as a Loan Processor. I've worked as a Home Services Specialist at Bank of America's Home Loan Division. In between that I also did an internship with Goldman Sachs. Overall I come from the banking division and have great experience. I have gone to several interviews and have never been shortlisted either because of salary or some other reason. I mean my last salary when I left NY was $4,000/month after taxes. The minimum salary I am expecting to get here is between 8,000-10,000 Dirhams. One company asked me if I would have a problem adjusting to the environment due to my accent.


10,000 dirhams a month is not a high salary at all in this market, so don't settle for anything less or you will have a very difficult time adjusting and trying to make ends meet. I honestly don't know what to say about the accent comment. Considering the many nationalities that live here, accents should be the least of their concern! I do hope you find something good enough soon!


----------



## saima1215

Jynxgirl said:


> Just a sad thing that there is such class/culture/race/passport divisions here.. especially when it comes to finding employment. I dont know about you, but I am not willing to live three to a studio apartment though. It is just how things are here.
> 
> Do not despair. It this job shouldnt work out, I would agree on more resumes but maybe some assistance and some help in reworking it? This may sound harsh and very unpolitically correct, but Saima is mighty close to Sam.  I am doubting alot of the people I meet out an about are Judy, Beth, and Rob.
> 
> Is working in insurance where you have the most experience? What is your degree in? You never know, someone might be in a similar field/degree and be able to assist.


I so agree with you. It's crazy how things work around here. I don't have to worry about accommodation. My hubby and I are currently renting an apartment in JLT. He's originally from Florida and has been here for two years now. He's made his way in. I've just been having a difficult time. I'm going to see how Gargash goes. I mean I need something to do. Getting tired of being home. If this doesn't work out then i'm sure there's something out there.


----------



## The Hero

saima1215 said:


> I apologize if I offended anyone. I guess it came out the wrong way. My resume is quite impressive. I graduated from St. John's University with a degree in Finance. I've been working in the mortgage industry for the past 6 years. I started off as a Sales Assistant and New York Mortgage Company and then moved up as a Loan Processor. I've worked as a Home Services Specialist at Bank of America's Home Loan Division. In between that I also did an internship with Goldman Sachs. Overall I come from the banking division and have great experience. I have gone to several interviews and have never been shortlisted either because of salary or some other reason. I mean my last salary when I left NY was $4,000/month after taxes. The minimum salary I am expecting to get here is between 8,000-10,000 Dirhams. One company asked me if I would have a problem adjusting to the environment due to my accent.


Are they referring to your Indian or American accent (or both)?

Also, (and not saying anything is wrong with it) are you willing to take a salary cut to come over? 8,000-10,000 a month is significantly less than what you were previously making, although if you're currently unemployed, this may not be such a deal breaker.


----------



## The Hero

saima1215 said:


> I so agree with you. It's crazy how things work around here. I don't have to worry about accommodation. My hubby and I are currently renting an apartment in JLT. He's originally from Florida and has been here for two years now. He's made his way in. I've just been having a difficult time. I'm going to see how Gargash goes. I mean I need something to do. Getting tired of being home. If this doesn't work out then i'm sure there's something out there.


Just saw that you're already over here with your husband. That makes a huge difference (salary wise).

Here's hoping you still max out the best salary possible!


----------



## saima1215

The Hero said:


> Are they referring to your Indian or American accent (or both)?
> 
> Also, (and not saying anything is wrong with it) are you willing to take a salary cut to come over? 8,000-10,000 a month is significantly less than what you were previously making, although if you're currently unemployed, this may not be such a deal breaker.


Well they were referring to my American accent. They said since majority of the people were Indian over there I may have difficulty due to the difference in accent and culture. Well I am willing to take a salary cut. I first started off with a minimum expectation of 15,000 but nothing seemed to ring a bell. I've been sitting around for 7 months now so I was obligated to lower my expectations. I actually just got married and my husband lives here. He's also from the states (Florida). That was the main reason for my move.


----------



## Jynxgirl

LOL... Well.. from the indian guru Pammy, us americans speak clearly and are easily understood by her 'kind'.  I dont know what those people are talking about (actually I do, I cant understand alot of the other 'kind' from india  ) 

I assume you have emailed all of the major banks here. Lets just hope your new job works and you LOVE it! :nod:


----------



## saima1215

Thanks to everyone! I really appreciate all the advice. I think this expat forum is a great way to communicate with other expats.


----------



## pamela0810

Jynxgirl said:


> LOL... Well.. from the indian guru Pammy, us americans speak clearly and are easily understood by her 'kind'.  I dont know what those people are talking about (actually I do, I cant understand alot of the other 'kind' from india  )
> 
> I assume you have emailed all of the major banks here. Lets just hope your new job works and you LOVE it! :nod:


LOL....I agree Jynx! The American accent is one of the easiest accents to understand, so I'm not really sure why someone would say that to you Saima. They were probably just confused or maybe intimidated. And being in a cosmopolitan city like Dubai, the person who said that to you is extremely closed mind to even make such a statement. I think all companies out here have a good mix of nationalities, so accents should not come into the picture at all.
If you need some training in the Indian accent, I'd be happy to oblige, although my accent happens to be a bit too neutral, from Bombay after all!!


----------



## Elphaba

saima1215 said:


> Well they were referring to my American accent. They said since majority of the people were Indian over there I may have difficulty due to the difference in accent and culture. Well I am willing to take a salary cut. I first started off with a minimum expectation of 15,000 but nothing seemed to ring a bell. I've been sitting around for 7 months now so I was obligated to lower my expectations. I actually just got married and my husband lives here. He's also from the states (Florida). That was the main reason for my move.


I'd suggest that he is referring to the fact that of all the nationalities that move to the UAE, Americans tend to have some of the biggest problems adjusting. Maybe he is concerned about hiring someone who won't stay around for long?

-


----------



## Jynxgirl

I didnt think about it that way but that could prob be what he meant.


----------

